# "The Chicken Ranch"



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I had leftover materials laying around from different projects I have done lately. I did not want to throw them away but I needed to clean out the garage so I put together "The Chicken Ranch" chicken coop. Anyway I think it turned out OK.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Very nice! 
I'm a backyard chicken guy too. I was taking too long to build one, so I came home to the chicken chalet from Sams. Instead of the little cage around it, I have a 10x10 tractor supply dog kennel. But I leave it open for them to roam the back yard most of the time. 

What kind of chickens do you have?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice work and way to use you extra materials to make something really nice!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Cody C said:


> Very nice!
> I'm a backyard chicken guy too. I was taking too long to build one, so I came home to the chicken chalet from Sams. Instead of the little cage around it, I have a 10x10 tractor supply dog kennel. But I leave it open for them to roam the back yard most of the time.
> 
> What kind of chickens do you have?


I don't have any chickens. I built one for a neighbor a while back and and he gives me eggs all the time. I am on the wagon for 90 days (New Year's resolution) and it helps to stay busy. Since I had the extra materials laying around and a pattern I figured I would build another one. I posted it in the classifieds if anybody is interested.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice! I keep saying I want chickens and the wife keeps saying no. I think I'm just going to bring them home this year and show the kids first! I know, it's a great idea. I like that design though. Small amd compact for the backyard.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Nice! I keep saying I want chickens and the wife keeps saying no. I think I'm just going to bring them home this year and show the kids first! I know, it's a great idea. I like that design though. Small amd compact for the backyard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just play with and handle them a lot when they're young. Ours are friendly as all get out and will let you pick them up with no problem. Usually, people stop playing with them when they go through their ugly phase and then they turn out not liking to be touched or around people. 
Rhode Island reds, Plymouth barred rocks, and Wyandottes are all good layers and friendly.

Chick days are coming up at most feed stores. 
Plan on a couple dying as babies. Although none of my last batch did and I ended up with more than I intended.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Repurposed crab trap material.  I like it.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Nice! I keep saying I want chickens and the wife keeps saying no. I think I'm just going to bring them home this year and show the kids first! I know, it's a great idea. I like that design though. Small amd compact for the backyard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


that's a very nice coop......

word of advice, don't put more than three birds in there.......if you plan to free range them, maybe 4 if they use that area just to roost. Also plan to move it often.

again, very nice job on using up the extras.....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks very nice! I'm not much of a wood worker but why didn't you you overlap the roof over the eave? Let the rain run off instead of collect in that pocket of white trim? If that is even an issue. Looks better than the ones for sale on CL.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

iamatt said:


> Looks very nice! I'm not much of a wood worker but why didn't you you overlap the roof over the eave? Let the rain run off instead of collect in that pocket of white trim? If that is even an issue. Looks better than the ones for sale on CL.


Matt,

I overlapped the wood to protect people from the sharp edges on the metal roofing. Normally it would not be an issue on a roof but on this chicken coop the metal will be at eye level for a kid.

But I guess I should drill holes at the bottom to keep the water from building up.


----------

